# Self Build - Minimal Work to Move In



## quadrangle (28 Dec 2016)

A contact in Sligo has moved into his newbuild selfbuild bungalow house but it is only the bare essentials and crucially there is no woman involved which is important if living in a semi building site

I have not seen it, but apparently the following applies

1.Water was already on site as it was built on an outside farm. Likewise ESB.
2.Did sewage and septic tank when digging foundations
3.Blockwork and external plastering done. 
4.Internal plastering only done to external walls in each room. 
5.No plastering to other internal dividing walls except Bedroom and Kitchen cum Livingroom
6.Stove for heating in Kitchen/Livingroom. Plug in oil rad in bedroom
7.Fitted kitchen done. 
8.Lino floor in kitchen and ensuite bedroom
9.Two rooms wired only. Cables not run to other rooms
10.Two rooms plumbed only with pipework laid for rads etc. other rooms 
11.Lino floor covering in corridor to bedroom. No other floor covering
12.Electric shower in ensuite
13.Minimal budget tiling in ensuite. Full tiling to follow

House is basically a building site but he is in and he is in for very small money. He has a lot of money to spend yet to finish it. Very little is obviously certified and he was not drawing a mortgage

He wont tell me how much he got in for. What would you think he got in for?


----------



## moneybox (28 Dec 2016)

€100,000?

Sounds familiar. It's exactly what I did 15 years ago but with a partner and two kids in tow and we managed just fine, room by room it eventually got completed.


----------



## quadrangle (29 Dec 2016)

Possibly. Hard to quantify what he spent and there is a lot of money yet to be spent. 

Obviously the money spent to date would be the planning and council charges, groundworks, foundation, walls, roof, windows, doors, and minimal work inside. 

How did your missus tolerate the plastering going on inside the house in later years and months while ye were already living in it?


----------

